# Challah



## roo-b-q'n (Apr 14, 2009)

Celebration Challa really. It is a smaller braid placed on a large braid and then baked.

Here it is after it's third rise. formed and spread with seasame and poppy seeds.



And a couple after the baking.



I am really liking the Bread Bakers Apprentice book. One thing that it as helped me in doing is decrease the yeast and in the process increase flavor.

Didn't get any of the cut bread as it was time for dinner and then afterwards my daughter packaged it all up and took it home 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Oh well just need to make more.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## ronp (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## pignit (Apr 14, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## bassman (Apr 14, 2009)

Great looking loaf.  I have seen that in my book also, just never took the time to make it.


----------

